# l'abito fa l'infermiere



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

esame di stato, tocca a me:

non proferiscono parola nel senso che non fanno ctritiche sul mio lavoro

parte orale idem

vado a posto mi fanno i complimenti i compagni

voto finale su 20 prendo 13.....casualmente come il mio amico

che viene ferocemente criticato dalla direttrice (medico) del corso

DOVEVI METTERE GIACCA E CRAVATTA, dovresti chiedere scusa a te stesso per non essere CELEBRATIVO, vedi io come mi sono vestita??

cioè non ho parole stavo con felpa e jeans...il 10 mi metterò quella caxxo di cravatta....che schifo.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	





sono deluso da come giudicano.....


----------



## Bruja (24 Novembre 2008)

*alesera*



alesera ha detto:


> esame di stato, tocca a me:
> 
> non proferiscono parola nel senso che non fanno ctritiche sul mio lavoro
> 
> ...


Capisco che non sei al livello di "Parigi val bene una messa" ma se per essere celebrativo devi mettere la cravatta... beh mi pare che di compromessi se ne sopportano ben di peggio nell'arco della vita.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Coraggio é un nodo da cravatta non scorsoio! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

ma di certo me la metterò durante la tesi ma NESSUNO CI AVEVA AVVISATO di mettercela oggi...e quindi se mi metto la giacca ma sono un emerito idiota.....mi dai di piu'???

mi pare tipico italiano.....

o se per esempio NON posso permettermi un completo....jeans e maglione sono offensivi?

che schifo!!!


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma di certo me la metterò durante la tesi ma NESSUNO CI AVEVA AVVISATO di mettercela oggi...e quindi se mi metto la giacca ma sono un emerito idiota.....mi dai di piu'???
> 
> mi pare tipico italiano.....
> 
> ...


Un casual elegante no?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... i jeans non e' il caso dai


----------



## Grande82 (24 Novembre 2008)

Però però però ale, trovo che il modo di porsi (e non ci vuole il completo di Armani) sia anche sintomo di rispetto per chi si ha di fronte e per la professione. 
di certo non ti avevano avvisato e di certo non doveva influire sul voto, però è come andare a fare un esame con scollatura e minigonna (per le donne) o andare a lavora coi jeans sdruciti. Il modo di vestirsi fa parte di una serie di cose come dare del Lei o stringere la mano, che fanno se non il monaco quantomeno.... un principio di voti. 
Penso che sui jeans bastasse una giacca, anche di velluto, quindi più sportiva. Ma non farti sangue amaro, che ho visto di peggio: ad esempio una volta ho fatto un esame e mi è stato detto che ero stata prorpio furba a mettere il maglione viola come piaceva alla prof!!!! Considera che la prof in questione non la conoscevo e mi ha interrogato lei perchè il mio era incasinato.... 
Un bacio


----------



## Old Asudem (24 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> *Però però però ale, trovo che il modo di porsi (e non ci vuole il completo di Armani) sia anche sintomo di rispetto per chi si ha di fronte e per la professione. *
> di certo non ti avevano avvisato e di certo non doveva influire sul voto, però è come andare a fare un esame con scollatura e minigonna (per le donne) o andare a lavora coi jeans sdruciti. Il modo di vestirsi fa parte di una serie di cose come dare del Lei o stringere la mano, che fanno se non il monaco quantomeno.... un principio di voti.
> Penso che sui jeans bastasse una giacca, anche di velluto, quindi più sportiva. Ma non farti sangue amaro, che ho visto di peggio: ad esempio una volta ho fatto un esame e mi è stato detto che ero stata prorpio furba a mettere il maglione viola come piaceva alla prof!!!! Considera che la prof in questione non la conoscevo e mi ha interrogato lei perchè il mio era incasinato....
> Un bacio


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

pazienza io sono come sono e me ne fotto del loro giudizio.....il medico o chi esamina deve vedere ben altro!!!

non giudicare la felpa e poi ripeto NON C'ERA SCRITTO DA NESSUNA PARTE!!!

ma siamo seri, te prof che arroganza hai a DIRE CERTE COSE??

l'esame va giudicato non i vestiti che porti e poi ripeto non è che qui ci siamo presentati in TUTA o con la maglietta del CHE mi pare ridicolo andare ad analizzare i gusti del prof....

io non sono cosi e non lo sarò mai!!!!

ora la tesi: il massimo è 15 pare che mi stiano dando 12... 11 pare che la bibliografia sia CORTA (2 pagine piu una di siti) altra presa per il culo VADO SU INTERNET e te ne metto 100 pagine....
sono finti...sono baroni, intellettuali dalle mani linde e profumate
mi fanno cagare come intendono l'insegnamneto, la vita e il vero valore della professione che esercitano
infatti grazie a dio il  3 dicembre colloquio con MSF
andassero a quel paese.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pazienza io sono come sono e me ne fotto del loro giudizio.....il medico o chi esamina deve vedere ben altro!!!
> 
> non giudicare la felpa e poi ripeto NON C'ERA SCRITTO DA NESSUNA PARTE!!!
> 
> ...



Ale dipende da te ... e' l'importanza che TU vuoi dare a quell'occasione irripetibile


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

i miei valori sono altri....non le loro glorie vuote da coglioni come dice Guccini


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Però però però ale, trovo che il modo di porsi (e non ci vuole il completo di Armani) sia anche sintomo di rispetto per chi si ha di fronte e per la professione.
> di certo non ti avevano avvisato e di certo non doveva influire sul voto, però è come andare a fare un esame con scollatura e minigonna (per le donne) o andare a lavora coi jeans sdruciti. Il modo di vestirsi fa parte di una serie di cose come dare del Lei o stringere la mano, che fanno se non il monaco quantomeno.... un principio di voti.
> Penso che sui jeans bastasse una giacca, anche di velluto, quindi più sportiva. Ma non farti sangue amaro, che ho visto di peggio: ad esempio una volta ho fatto un esame e mi è stato detto che ero stata prorpio furba a mettere il maglione viola come piaceva alla prof!!!! Considera che la prof in questione non la conoscevo e mi ha interrogato lei perchè il mio era incasinato....
> Un bacio


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> i miei valori sono altri....non le loro glorie vuote da coglioni come dice Guccini


Fa come ti pare Ale ... ma allora perche' hai aperto questo 3D?


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> i miei valori sono altri....non le loro glorie vuote da coglioni come dice Guccini


 
appunto..se i tuoi valori sono altri non dare cosi importanza a un abito che non costa nulla infilarselo..ne guadagni solo e la tua credibilità non ci perde nullla.è una cosa aggiunta, non un valore.


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


>


quindi i jeans e maglione sono mancanza di rispetto...ma va va

per chi appunto non è professionale

in Australia fanno i colloqui di lavoro al bar vanno a lavoro coi sandali

 nella vita conta chi sei e cosa dici

non come appari.....


e poi ripeto era un esame di stato non la discussione della tesi


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> appunto..se i tuoi valori sono altri non dare cosi importanza a un abito che non costa nulla infilarselo..ne guadagni solo e la tua credibilità non ci perde nullla.è una cosa aggiunta, non un valore.




ma io me lo infilerò alla tesi e non voglio essere penalizzato nella vita per delle caxxate del genere non è giusto è da denuncia anzi

una prof che si permette di CRITICARE IL VESTIRSI!!! MA SIAMO PAZZI???


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Fa come ti pare Ale ... ma allora perche' hai aperto questo 3D?



certo che faccio me mi pare  volevo solo testimoniarvi le ingiustizie del sistema universitario....


se ti scoccia non rispondere Marì.....


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ma io me lo infilerò alla tesi e non voglio essere penalizzato nella vita per delle caxxate del genere non è giusto è da denuncia anzi
> 
> * una prof che si permette di CRITICARE IL VESTIRSI!!! MA SIAMO PAZZI???*


Ma questo non e' ancora accaduto ...


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> pazienza io sono come sono e me ne fotto del loro giudizio.....il medico o chi esamina deve vedere ben altro!!!
> 
> non giudicare la felpa e poi ripeto NON C'ERA SCRITTO DA NESSUNA PARTE!!!
> 
> ...


 
Ale non cambiare mai, ti prego...


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ma questo non e' ancora accaduto ...



allora non mi sono spiegato!!
l'amico mio vestito come me ha preso quanto me 

è andato a chiedere spiegazioni

e lei gli ha detto TE NON CELEBRI TE STESSO COME TI VESTI ESPONI!!


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> quindi i jeans e maglione sono mancanza di rispetto...ma va va
> 
> per chi appunto non è professionale
> 
> ...


beh...io credo che generalmente una forma puo'..es sottolineo puo'..esprimere un contenuto che in questo caso puo' essere di serità, di rigore, e credo soprattutto che i compromesi nella vita, quelli piu' importanti, non si esauriscano-magari- nell'indossare un paio di jeans e una cravatta giacca di velluto e  scarpe di camoscio...ti stai soffermando su principi sui quali si puo' assolutamente sorvolare...non sono scelte esistenziali queste...


----------



## Mari' (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> certo che faccio me mi pare  volevo solo testimoniarvi le ingiustizie del sistema universitario....
> 
> 
> se ti scoccia non rispondere Marì.....


Negli altri posti del mondo sono diversi da noi, io ho vissuto negli Stati Uniti e credimi: Fanno finta che non ci tengono alla forma ... li ho visti con i miei occhi alla fine dell'anno accademico, tutti tirati a lustro.


Non mi scoccia, ma se non ti vanno i miei commenti esco dal tuo post ... scusami tu.


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ale non cambiare mai, ti prego...



grazie ma poi ripeto non è che uno si presenta con la maglia del CHE

si presenta normale, sobrio!! che pena di persone.....ha umiliato il mio amico...dicendogli NON VEDI COME MI SONO VESTITA IO??

ma sei cretina? un medico di 53 anni.....

e sulla tesi DOPO CHE SONO STATO A MIE SPESE E A MIO RISCHIO IN UGANDA....la bibliografia è corta....che ci vuole vado su internet e copio tutto.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non premiano il sacrificio la diversità l'impegno.....sono proprio il contrario della loro professione....


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Negli altri posti del mondo sono diversi da noi, io ho vissuto negli Stati Uniti e credimi: Fanno finta che non ci tengono alla forma ... li ho visti con i miei occhi alla fine dell'anno accademico, tutti tirati a lustro.
> 
> 
> Non mi scoccia, ma se non ti vanno i miei commenti esco dal tuo post ... scusami tu.



no perchè ti ripeto che secondo me la questione non è una cravatta che la metto senza problemi...dico che una prof secondo me e secondo legge NON PUO' ABBASSARE UN VOTO PER UN VESTITO E DATO CHE LO HA CRITICATO SENZA AVERE IL MINIMO DUBBIO CHE E' PRESUNTUOSO E INGIUSTO...lo ha fatto senza problemi tutto qui......


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie ma poi ripeto non è che uno si presenta con la maglia del CHE
> 
> si presenta normale, sobrio!! che pena di persone.....ha umiliato il mio amico...dicendogli NON VEDI COME MI SONO VESTITA IO??
> 
> ...


 
ale...non ti arrabiare....ovunque alla parte bibliografica si da una importanza fondamentale.

e okkio che ti cuccano se non dimostri di averla quantomeno sfogliata.


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no perchè ti ripeto che secondo me la questione non è una cravatta che la metto senza problemi...dico che una prof secondo me e secondo legge NON PUO' ABBASSARE UN VOTO PER UN VESTITO E DATO CHE LO HA CRITICATO SENZA AVERE IL MINIMO DUBBIO CHE E' PRESUNTUOSO E INGIUSTO...lo ha fatto senza problemi tutto qui......


ma sei certo che lo abbia fatto per quello? magari l'esposizione non è stata brillante...come voleva lei


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ale...non ti arrabiare....ovunque alla parte bibliografica si da una importanza fondamentale.



2 pagine + 1 di siti....non basta? a casa mia si.....


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> ma sei certo che lo abbia fatto per quello? magari l'esposizione non è stata brillante...come voleva lei



poteva la prof dire cosi

ha tirato fuori il vestito..senza vergogna e senza paura...altrimenti avrebbe detto l'esposizione è penosa

e poi obiettivamente l'esame è andato bene!!

per quanto riguarda la bibliografia: ho messo testi in lingua che loro mancano sanno di dove sta di casa e soprattutto è FARINA DEL MIO SACCO.... un prof minimamente sensibile dovrebbe sapere che a copiare ci vuole poco...ho fatto 2 pagine e 1 di siti....quello che mi serviva


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> 2 pagine + 1 di siti....non basta? a casa mia si.....


 
ale...dipende..non so dirti..dipende dall'argomento..se sei sicuro va bene cosi.


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

comunque va bene cosi....mi toglierò qualche sassolino dopo il 10....






  gli dico ciò che penso di loro.


----------



## Grande82 (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> quindi i jeans e maglione sono mancanza di rispetto...ma va va
> 
> per chi appunto non è professionale
> 
> ...


nel mio mondo conta anche come ti trucchi e ti vesti. il portamento. l'atteggiamento. ti aiutano a farti portare rispetto e dal rispetto spesso e volentieri scaturiscono i risultati.
te lo dice una che si è fatta cinque anni di università quasi in tuta e ora ha una collezione di tailleur che si invidia da sola. 
se a te non importa va bene, ale, però tu sei uno che rispetta moltissimo, quindi perchè non rispetti anche la loro attenzione alla forma e alle formalità ? Per chi è dall'altra parte è un segno di rispetto per loro, per la giornata speciale che andate a vivere, per il lavoro di grande responsabilità che andate a svolgere.
Per quanto concerne la tesi è una cattiveria attaccarsi alla bibliografia, ma non è la prima volta che lo sento. non so come funzioni. da me grazie al cielo non esisteva!


----------



## Grande82 (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no perchè ti ripeto che secondo me la questione non è una cravatta che la metto senza problemi...dico che una prof secondo me e secondo legge NON PUO' ABBASSARE UN VOTO PER UN VESTITO E DATO CHE LO HA CRITICATO SENZA AVERE IL MINIMO DUBBIO CHE E' PRESUNTUOSO E INGIUSTO...lo ha fatto senza problemi tutto qui......


 dubbio: l'hai sentita con le tue orecchie?


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel mio mondo conta anche come ti trucchi e ti vesti. il portamento. l'atteggiamento. ti aiutano a farti portare rispetto e dal rispetto spesso e volentieri scaturiscono i risultati.
> te lo dice una che si è fatta cinque anni di università quasi in tuta e ora ha una collezione di tailleur che si invidia da sola.
> se a te non importa va bene, ale, però tu sei uno che rispetta moltissimo, quindi perchè non rispetti anche la loro attenzione alla forma e alle formalità ? Per chi è dall'altra parte è un segno di rispetto per loro, per la giornata speciale che andate a vivere, per il lavoro di grande responsabilità che andate a svolgere.
> Per quanto concerne la tesi è una cattiveria attaccarsi alla bibliografia, ma non è la prima volta che lo sento. non so come funzioni. da me grazie al cielo non esisteva!



no non ci sto.....non mi smuovo e infatti mando a ******o il loro mondo
sono loro che non rispettano se stessi...non io
il rispetto è ben altro....e quindi ognuno segua la propria strada. sono baroni dalla carriera fatta di lecchinaggio e politica....sono politici col camice io non li stimo


----------



## Old sperella (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no non ci sto.....non mi smuovo e infatti mando a ******o il loro mondo
> sono loro che non rispettano se stessi...non io
> il rispetto è ben altro....e quindi ognuno segua la propria strada. sono baroni dalla carriera fatta di lecchinaggio e politica....sono politici col camice io non li stimo


Ale ma non è questione di mondo . Semplicemente ci si adegua al luogo/ contesto in cui si è . Esattamente come quando si va a far la spesa e difficilmente si indossano tacchi , o ci si veste in maniera elegante per un ricevimento . 
Vien da sè , no ?


----------



## Lettrice (24 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Però però però ale, trovo che il modo di porsi (e non ci vuole il completo di Armani) sia anche sintomo di rispetto per chi si ha di fronte e per la professione.
> di certo non ti avevano avvisato e di certo non doveva influire sul voto, però è come andare a fare un esame con scollatura e minigonna (per le donne) o andare a lavora coi jeans sdruciti. Il modo di vestirsi fa parte di una serie di cose come dare del Lei o stringere la mano, che fanno se non il monaco quantomeno.... un principio di voti.
> Penso che sui jeans bastasse una giacca, anche di velluto, quindi più sportiva. Ma non farti sangue amaro, che ho visto di peggio: ad esempio una volta ho fatto un esame e mi è stato detto che ero stata prorpio furba a mettere il maglione viola come piaceva alla prof!!!! Considera che la prof in questione non la conoscevo e mi ha interrogato lei perchè il mio era incasinato....
> Un bacio














L'abito non fa il monaco ma e' indicativo. 

Ale capisco il tuo disappunto... pero' quando mai vai all'esame di stato con jeans e felpa?

Andresti a un colloquio di lavoro con i jeans?


----------



## Minerva (24 Novembre 2008)

l'abito è un involucro, bene.
prendiamo una caramella fasciata nella cartaccia o confezionata elegantemente e con colori allegri .la sostanza non cambia ma ci verrà naturale scegliere la seconda che oltre al sapore intrigherà anche il nostro senso estetico.
mi pare molto logico e naturale.adeguarsi a queste piccole convenzioni
non è certo lecchinaggio ma buon senso e saper vivere



_no non ci sto.....non mi smuovo e infatti mando a ******o il loro mondo
sono loro che non rispettano se stessi...non io
il rispetto è ben altro....e quindi ognuno segua la propria strada. sono baroni dalla carriera fatta di lecchinaggio e politica....sono politici col camice io non li stimo _


----------



## MK (24 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie ma poi ripeto non è che uno si presenta con la maglia del CHE
> 
> si presenta normale, sobrio!! che pena di persone.....ha umiliato il mio amico...dicendogli NON VEDI COME MI SONO VESTITA IO??
> 
> ...


La diversità assolutamente no, concordo. E' il loro modo di sfogare la frustrazione, si sa...


----------



## Old alesera (24 Novembre 2008)

con quell'ospedale chiudo qui con frati amici degli amici e parenti ecclesiastici

preferisco un buco in Indonesia

piuttosto che la loro elemosina
finti frati finti medici.


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> nel mio mondo conta anche come ti trucchi e ti vesti. il portamento. l'atteggiamento. ti aiutano a farti portare rispetto e dal rispetto spesso e volentieri scaturiscono i risultati.
> te lo dice una che si è fatta cinque anni di università quasi in tuta e ora ha una collezione di tailleur che si invidia da sola.
> se a te non importa va bene, ale, *però tu sei uno che rispetta moltissimo*, quindi perchè non rispetti anche la loro attenzione alla forma e alle formalità ? Per chi è dall'altra parte è un segno di rispetto per loro, per la giornata speciale che andate a vivere, per il lavoro di grande responsabilità che andate a svolgere.
> Per quanto concerne la tesi è una cattiveria attaccarsi alla bibliografia, ma non è la prima volta che lo sento. non so come funzioni. da me grazie al cielo non esisteva!


a me non pare, e non solo in questa situazione ...... anzi, mi pare che si creda l'unico che capisce qualcosa al mondo, poi vabbè, son opinioni  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque si trasferisca dove CREDE che le cose vanno diversamente ...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me non pare, e non solo in questa situazione ...... anzi, mi pare che si creda l'unico che capisce qualcosa al mondo, poi vabbè, son opinioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



allora dimmi dove non rispetterei il prossimo...dato che hai la presunzione di conoscermi.....

inoltre i fatti successi in quest'ospedale non li conosci....si parla di un esame di stato non di laurea e comunque non conosci tanti particolari:
come per esempio che il presidente di laurea voleva cacciare via il mio amico testiome e rappresentante di laurea per discutere dei voti della tesi, le tesi del presidente hanno preso casualmente voti alti....come potrei farti altri mille esempi di mafia....

in australia, in inghilterra se vali vai avanti qui in Italia è un dato di fatto che se conosci....è meglio

poi ripeto non so in quale occasione ho mancato di rispetto a te o ad altri qui dentro....io con te non mi sono mai permesso e mai mi permetterei di dare giudizi cosi sommari...forse la presuntuosa che CAPISCE le persone sei te (almeno io e Grande ci conosciamo....)


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me non pare, e non solo in questa situazione ...... anzi, mi pare che si creda l'unico che capisce qualcosa al mondo, poi vabbè, son opinioni
> 
> 
> 
> ...



e comunque dei miei sacrifici e del mio culo lì dentro non sai una mazza...io di te non so nulla....delle tue debolezze e fragilità...ma infatti sbaglio io a rendere pubblico uno sfogo....perchè la vera presuntuosa sei te.....


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> allora dimmi dove non rispetterei il prossimo...dato che hai la presunzione di conoscermi.....
> 
> inoltre i fatti successi in quest'ospedale non li conosci....si parla di un esame di stato non di laurea e comunque non conosci tanti particolari:
> come per esempio che il presidente di laurea voleva cacciare via il mio amico testiome e rappresentante di laurea per discutere dei voti della tesi, le tesi del presidente hanno preso casualmente voti alti....come potrei farti altri mille esempi di mafia....
> ...


allora vai in inghilterra o in australia ........ 

io leggo quel che scrivi ..... 

tra l'altro, esame di stato, hai detto un ***** ...... ma vabbè ... tu hai ragione, tutti son brutti e cattivi e ti devono accettare in ogni tua sfaccettatura ... la ex è una poveretta, se ti dovessi suicidare come faranno gli altri senza di te (  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   vabbè, se avessi rispetto delle 2 penseresti al dolore che gli dai, ma son opinioni eh), se attapirato su una marea di seghe mentali il cui unico risultato che cerchi è che ti si dia ragione .... però però .... mi sbaglio io, tu rispetti gli altri, i loro sentimenti, le loro scelte ....... al massimo mi pare si possa dire che tu de visu li tolleri, poi ti sfoghi qua 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(sulla scuola non mi sto a ripetere, l'ho già scritto parlando degli scioperi ...... cerca)


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora vai in inghilterra o in australia ........
> 
> io leggo quel che scrivi .....
> 
> ...



il dolore a chi??? a chi darei dolore?ma forse sti sbagli con qualcuno che io non sono....ma che ti fumi?


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> il dolore a chi??? a chi darei dolore?ma forse sti sbagli con qualcuno che io non sono....ma che ti fumi?


http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9023&highlight=ho+negli+occhi

ciccio, io sono una piccola bastarda ed è risaputo da chi mi conosce di persona, ma ho una memoria che gli fa altrettanto impressione 

come vedi IO fumo roba buona


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora vai in inghilterra o in australia ........
> 
> io leggo quel che scrivi .....
> 
> ...



ripeto a me personalmente non hanno detto nulla UNO solo aveva giacca e cravatta, la critica l'hanno fatta ad un mio compagno di corso che aveva camicia, maglione e pantalone.....se ci tenevo lo dicevano....la tesi è una cosa celebrativa....no non dico che sono tutti cattivi so essere autocritico...

per quanto rigurada gli altri? li tollero, bè mi dici niente?
mi sfogo? è un forum...se scrivi del tuo....è lo stesso no?
se te leggi e giudichi.....è molto facile


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9023&highlight=ho+negli+occhi
> 
> ciccio, io sono una piccola bastarda ed è risaputo da chi mi conosce di persona, ma ho una memoria che gli fa altrettanto impressione
> 
> come vedi IO fumo roba buona



eh??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















cioè ?? non ho capito ho parlato del suicidio in generale e chi non rispetterei?o non avrei rispettato? io non penso mica al suicidio...ho visto quel film e volevo solo parlarne in generale.... te stai fuori..si!


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=9023&highlight=ho+negli+occhi
> 
> ciccio, io sono una piccola bastarda ed è risaputo da chi mi conosce di persona, ma ho una memoria che gli fa altrettanto impressione
> 
> come vedi IO fumo roba buona



si si lo confermo!


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> allora vai in inghilterra o in australia ........
> 
> io leggo quel che scrivi .....
> 
> ...



solo per curiosità morbosa...chi sarebbero le 2?


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

tralasciando dove ho dimenticato una virgola, ripassati l'italiano  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e buona frustrazione perenne eh


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Vabbè triglietta, ma ci vai un po' pesantino..


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> tralasciando dove ho dimenticato una virgola, ripassati l'italiano
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah quindi se dovessi suicidarmi mancherei di rispetto ai miei...ah! grande intuizione!! ecco dove manco di rispetto.....GENIALE! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





guarda fatti vedere ma da uno bravo......e ricordati le virgole....che già fai molta confusione con la vita degli altri..ci manca solo l'italiano!


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vabbè triglietta, ma ci vai un po' pesantino..


dici?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





e io che 9 volte su 10 mi trattengo


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Vabbè triglietta, ma ci vai un po' pesantino..



no no io manco di rispetto alle persone perchè ho parlato IN GENERALE del suicidio....

guarda critiche così fanno capire davvero da che livello partiamo....

io tutta sta cattiveria verso gli sconosciuti non ce l'ho e manco mi pongo il problema di GIUDICARE su cose così terra terra come un post in un forum qualunque....

davvero comunque ottima osservazione.....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












  che bastardona!!

Ragazzi mi sa che  dovremmo farci l'antirabbica


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ah quindi se dovessi suicidarmi mancherei di rispetto ai miei...ah! grande intuizione!! ecco dove manco di rispetto.....GENIALE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


se non vuoi capire, non vuoi capire ...... amen, hai almeno altre 9 possibilità di non leggermi, alla 10 valuterò che fare, resti comunque leggero da leggere quanto un carrarmato su un callo


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> che bastardona!!
> 
> Ragazzi mi sa che  dovremmo farci l'antirabbica


hai per caso scelto di diventare un gatto attaccato ai maroni?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





























nella versione attuale t'aggio voluto bene assai


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> se non vuoi capire, non vuoi capire ...... amen, hai almeno altre 9 possibilità di non leggermi, alla 10 valuterò che fare, resti comunque leggero da leggere quanto un carrarmato su un callo



leggere come le tue critiche da 4 soldi....

mi guardo bene dal dirti che sei irrispettosa... non conoscendoti

ma posso dirti che sei molto acida....se le cose ti vanno male fuori non prendertela con gli sconosciuti...lasciali in pace!


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> *hai per caso scelto di diventare un gatto attaccato ai maroni?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai smesso


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> leggere come le tue critiche da 4 soldi....
> 
> mi guardo bene dal dirti che sei irrispettosa... non conoscendoti
> 
> * ma posso dirti che sei molto acida....se le cose ti vanno male fuori non prendertela con gli sconosciuti...lasciali in pace!*


critichi lei dicendo che non dovrebbe esprimere giudizi su chi non conosce e fai lo stesso?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




ale, lo facciamo tutti.


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> leggere come le tue critiche da 4 soldi....
> 
> mi guardo bene dal dirti che sei irrispettosa... non conoscendoti
> 
> ma posso dirti che sei molto acida....se le cose ti vanno male fuori non prendertela con gli sconosciuti...lasciali in pace!


per inciso ........ veramente a me le cose van benissimo


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> critichi lei dicendo che non dovrebbe esprimere giudizi su chi non conosce e fai lo stesso??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> per inciso ........ veramente a me le cose van benissimo


contento per te....anche a me a parte stupide cravatte....inezie da forum, sai.....
pensa se ti andavano male 

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  .....


toccava scappare via....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

bbboni, state bbboni..

tra poco scatta l'happy hour e oggi offro io!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> per inciso ........ veramente a me le cose van benissimo



A me vanno alla GRANDE!!!


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

io sto bbono di natura....

oh se organizzo un sucidio di massa vi chiamo eh!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> io sto bbono di natura....
> 
> * oh se organizzo un sucidio di massa vi chiamo eh*!



Su di me, non contarci


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Su di me, non contarci



chiamo LaTriglia...allora! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





se si muore ridendo è più bello.....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chiamo LaTriglia...allora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ale tu stai TROPPO teso, rilassati


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> A me vanno alla GRANDE!!!





















alla grande non posso dirlo che mi si è rotto un pezzo dell'acquario, ma domani che arriva quello nuovo si


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ale tu stai TROPPO teso, rilassati


si si hai ragione ma è più forte di me...chi mi rompe i cabbasisi senza senso.....non lo reggo


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> chiamo LaTriglia...allora!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ecco, qua mi sembra che stia scadendo tu


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco, qua mi sembra che stia scadendo tu



era un battuta.....si parlava del mio post...tutto qui 

	
	
		
		
	


	






se ferisco la vostra sensibilità scusatemi


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ecco, qua mi sembra che stia scadendo tu


infatti, il mio nick non ha maiuscole


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> infatti, il mio nick non ha maiuscole



ah ok scusami tanto Latriglia!


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ah ok scusami tanto Latriglia!


uh, ma stai cercando di tirarmi la gonna?


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> uh, ma stai cercando di tirarmi la gonna?



facciamolo qui, ora..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	

















dai non volevo sembrarti pesante, ho avuto una giornataccia, un bacio


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> facciamolo qui, ora.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bravo ale!!


----------



## Old Confù (25 Novembre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Però però però ale, trovo che il modo di porsi (e non ci vuole il completo di Armani) sia anche sintomo di rispetto per chi si ha di fronte e per la professione.
> di certo non ti avevano avvisato e di certo non doveva influire sul voto, però è come andare a fare un esame con scollatura e minigonna (per le donne) o andare a lavora coi jeans sdruciti. Il modo di vestirsi fa parte di una serie di cose come dare del Lei o stringere la mano, che fanno se non il monaco quantomeno.... un principio di voti.
> Penso che sui jeans bastasse una giacca, anche di velluto, quindi più sportiva. Ma non farti sangue amaro, che ho visto di peggio: ad esempio una volta ho fatto un esame e mi è stato detto che ero stata prorpio furba a mettere il maglione viola come piaceva alla prof!!!! Considera che la prof in questione non la conoscevo e mi ha interrogato lei perchè il mio era incasinato....
> Un bacio


Non ti seccare Grande, io credo che Catania sia un ateneo con i contro coglioni...e non lo dico perchè c'ho studiato, ma perchè si sà che in Sicilia ed in Italia stessa è un'Università che vale....E ti assicuro che di bastardate ne ho viste...Ma MAI e dico  MAI gente criticata per il modo di vestire...e qui ne vedo di tutti i colori....se sei preparato sei preparato e STOP!!! Io posso capire(e neanche) che su 20 ti diano 18 perchè nn sei celebrativo, ma 13 mi pare esagerato!!!!
Sul lavoro è un altro paio di maniche, lì lo sai a priori con quale tenuta sia meglio andare, ma per un esame...assolutamente no!!!!


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

*Se le persone*

conoscessero le cose prima di parlare... eh ma ognuno si sfoga come può. Mi dispiace, Ale non te la prendere, il mondo va così... ma continuiamo a rompere i coglioni che male non fa mai...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> conoscessero le cose prima di parlare... eh ma ognuno si sfoga come può. Mi dispiace, Ale non te la prendere, il mondo va così... ma continuiamo a rompere i coglioni che male non fa mai...



grazie...so che sono "fuori" ma non me ne dispiaccio poi tanto

vado con chi mi capisce (parlo dell'università eh!)

con latriglia tutto ok! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





un bacio tesò


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> grazie...*so che sono "fuori" ma non me ne dispiaccio poi tanto*
> 
> vado con chi mi capisce (parlo dell'università eh!)
> 
> ...


Un bacio a te, pure io non me ne dispiaccio. L'università italiana è esattamente come hai detto tu, purtroppo...


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Un bacio a te, pure io non me ne dispiaccio. L'università italiana è esattamente come hai detto tu, purtroppo...


 cioè?


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> cioè?


Conformismo Minerva. Poca preparazione pratica e valore sociale più che culturale, mia sorella si è laureata a Londra e tutta un'altra cosa.


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

fa incazzare ma l'abito fa il monaco.
poi una volta eletto monaco puoi far capire che non è indispensabile..ma solo dopo


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2008)

che ci siano dei problemi è evidente ma non ne ho letti in questo thead


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> fa incazzare ma *l'abito fa il monaco.*
> poi una volta eletto monaco puoi far capire che non è indispensabile..ma solo dopo


Per me questo è conformismo. Pure obsoleto. Poi lo so che si giudica dalle apparenze...


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2008)

l'apparenza  spesso racconta molto della sostanza


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'apparenza spesso racconta molto della sostanza


La sostanza deve essere lasciata libera di esprimersi. Non è detto che dietro giacca e cravatta ad esempio ci siano serietà e rigore, anzi...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

no ma poi è stato frainteso il mio discorso

ieri sono state commesse cose ben più gravi come dare i voti alle tesi diciamo a porte chiuse, il rappresentate amico mio, è stato diciamo "minacciato" di silenzio.......il presidente del corso ha dato alla sua tesi, nipote del frate che gestisce l'ospedale, (guarda caso) con una bibliografia fatta di SITI....cioè a me hanno detto che 2 pagine di libri e 1 di siti è poca.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	






dicevo ha dato 14 su 15....a me che sono stato in Africa bla bla vla...9

e cosi con altri poracci come me...nel senso di figli di nessuno

sono medici da 4 soldi, e le direttrici vermi, leccaculo, io ho tanti difetti ma non mi vendo a nulla e nessuno.....


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'apparenza  spesso racconta molto della sostanza


giusto. Che la cura di sè stessi si rifletta anche nell'esteriore è indubbio.
E non mi riferisco certo  a giacca e cravatta ma ad un'accurata cura e igiene.


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> giusto. Che la cura di sè stessi si rifletta anche nell'esteriore è indubbio.
> E non mi riferisco certo  a giacca e cravatta ma ad un'accurata cura e igiene.



si ieri sono andato con le macchie di sudore sotto le ascelle...


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si ieri sono andato con le macchie di sudore sotto le ascelle...


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

*facevo un discorso in generale...*



alesera ha detto:


> si ieri sono andato con le macchie di sudore sotto le ascelle...


ma mica mi riferivo a te!! capperi che permaloso!!


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no ma poi è stato frainteso il mio discorso
> 
> ieri sono state commesse cose ben più gravi come dare i voti alle tesi diciamo a porte chiuse, il rappresentate amico mio, è stato diciamo "minacciato" di silenzio.......il presidente del corso ha dato alla sua tesi, nipote del frate che gestisce l'ospedale, (guarda caso) con una bibliografia fatta di SITI....cioè a me hanno detto che 2 pagine di libri e 1 di siti è poca....
> 
> ...



Ale, perche' non le denunciate ai giornali ste cose?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> l'apparenza spesso racconta molto della sostanza


cmq è una minchiata minni.
io lavoro in un posto dove ti giudicano in primis per come sei vestita, per il tuo aspetto fisico e per le scarpe e i vestiti che indossi.
mi fa schifo. ma è così.
e se vuoi lavorare ti devi adeguare. non ci sono cazz i  che tengano


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mica mi riferivo a te!! capperi che permaloso!!


si, è un tipo che se la prende poco..


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> cmq è una minchiata minni.
> io lavoro in un posto dove ti giudicano in primis per come sei vestita, per il tuo aspetto fisico e per le scarpe e i vestiti che indossi.
> mi fa schifo. ma è così.
> e se vuoi lavorare ti devi adeguare. non ci sono cazz i che tengano


E' antisindacale


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E' antisindacale


si mk...però dovendo pagare un affitto di 900 euro al mese rimando sempre l'incontro coi sindacati


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> quindi i jeans e maglione sono mancanza di rispetto...ma va va
> 
> per chi appunto non è professionale
> 
> ...


a maggior ragione ale.....magari chi ti esaminava era in giacca o tailleur e avrebbe preferito star comodo con jeans e felpa....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si mk...però dovendo pagare un affitto di 900 euro al mese rimando sempre l'incontro coi sindacati



tu si che hai capito il giochetto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ... quando sei incudine, non ti muovere


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si mk...però dovendo pagare un affitto di 900 euro al mese rimando sempre l'incontro coi sindacati


Capisco, ma così le cose non cambieranno mai...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma mica mi riferivo a te!! capperi che permaloso!!



e sto a gioca!!!!!


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> si, è un tipo che se la prende poco..



stavo giocando lo sapevo che non era riferito a me...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> a maggior ragione ale.....magari chi ti esaminava era in giacca o tailleur e avrebbe preferito star comodo con jeans e felpa....



non era stato detto a nessuno sta cosa

la trovo scorretta era un esame di stato....non eravamo sconci sconcio è andare con la tuta della roma....o della lazio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





poi ripeto non sapete cose ben più gravi che collimano con questa mentalità malata loro...da borghesi intellettuali....
era solo uno sfogo poi sti caxxi..nel senso che oguno stia dove meglio sta

ci sono medici politici e ci sono medici come Gino Strada.....oguno sceglie.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ale, perche' non le denunciate ai giornali ste cose?



Mi quoto ... ALE PERCHE NON LI DENUNCIATE?


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> *ci sono medici politici e ci sono medici come Gino Strada.*....oguno sceglie.


Esattamente... C'è chi sceglie la fama e il consenso generale e chi va dritto per la propria strada.


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Mi quoto ... ALE PERCHE NON LI DENUNCIATE?


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


>



Spiega, dimmi la tua.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Non è così semplice denunciare. ragazzi non diciamoci palle..se poi speri nel posto, quantomeno prima aspetti di sapere se ti han preso o no


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spiega, dimmi la tua.


eddai, la mia parte da bastarda per oggi l'ho già fatta


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

infatti ora il mio grande amcio ha scritto una bella lettera alla direttrice...che io appoggio vediamo che succede...appena inviata


----------



## ranatan (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non è così semplice denunciare. ragazzi non diciamoci palle..se poi speri nel posto, quantomeno prima aspetti di sapere se ti han preso o no


Boh, sarò una borghesuccia bigotta ma non vedo nulla di strano all'andare alle tesi di laurea e agli esami di stato con giacca e cravatta.
Sono occasioni ufficiali e dato che anche gli esaminatori si presentano in un certo modo mi parrebbe giusto potare loro lo stesso rispetto.
Altra questione per il discorso che ha fatto ale sui "figli di" e sui raccomandati...quelloè uno schifo bello e buono


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Boh, sarò una borghesuccia bigotta ma non vedo nulla di strano all'andare alle tesi di laurea e agli esami di stato con giacca e cravatta.
> Sono occasioni ufficiali e *dato che anche gli esaminatori si presentano in un certo modo mi parrebbe giusto potare loro lo stesso rispetto.*
> Altra questione per il discorso che ha fatto ale sui "figli di" e sui raccomandati...quelloè uno schifo bello e buono


Mica è detto, tanti si presentano così perchè semplicemente obbligati a farlo...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Boh, sarò una borghesuccia bigotta ma non vedo nulla di strano all'andare alle tesi di laurea e agli esami di stato con giacca e cravatta.
> Sono occasioni ufficiali e dato che anche gli esaminatori si presentano in un certo modo mi parrebbe giusto potare loro lo stesso rispetto.
> Altra questione per il discorso che ha fatto ale sui "figli di" e sui raccomandati...quelloè uno schifo bello e buono




 
ma infatti rode più per quello fidati


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

ma il 10 mi presenterò con la giacca, la solita tanto è la terza che ci faccio 

	
	
		
		
	


	





finita vado a casa....con amici, cena e brindisi a loro nulla nè rinfresco nè regalo mi hanno angosciato la vita per 3 anni....insegnandomi solo la paura e il servilismo....peccato.


----------



## Old Asudem (25 Novembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Boh, sarò una borghesuccia bigotta ma non vedo nulla di strano all'andare alle tesi di laurea e agli esami di stato con giacca e cravatta.
> * Sono occasioni ufficiali e dato che anche gli esaminatori si presentano in un certo modo mi parrebbe giusto potare loro lo stesso rispetto.*
> Altra questione per il discorso che ha fatto ale sui "figli di" e sui raccomandati...quelloè uno schifo bello e buono



senza contare che la diversità e la superiorità non si dimostrano certo con un vestito ma con ben altro.
Presentarsi straccionati (ALE NON MI RIFERISCO A TE 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   denota uno snobbismo ridicolo


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> eddai, la mia parte da bastarda per oggi l'ho già fatta



Io denuncerei questi abusi da parte della commissioni d'esame ... la scuola e' degli studenti, loro sono pagati per insegnare e valutare la preparazione dello studente, non per esercitare uno squallido potere nel intimorire chi sta dall'altra parte del tavolo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  anzi vanno aiutati/assistiti si sa la questione emozionale dove porta in quel momenti.


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> senza contare che la diversità e la superiorità non si dimostrano certo con un vestito ma con ben altro.
> Presentarsi straccionati (ALE NON MI RIFERISCO A TE
> 
> 
> ...



si si lo capisco

infatti se mi presentassi con kefia....maglia del Che non so cose del genere...mi farebbero ridere e anche indignare....

pensavamo fosse una cosa normale...tutto qui
non voglio farci un caso nazionale....


----------



## MK (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io denuncerei questi abusi da parte della commissioni d'esame ... *la scuola e' degli studenti, loro sono pagati per insegnare e valutare la preparazione dello studente, non per esercitare uno squallido potere nel intimorire chi sta dall'altra parte del tavolo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dovrebbero mettere cartelli con queste parole in tutte le scuole...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io denuncerei questi abusi da parte della commissioni d'esame ... la scuola e' degli studenti, loro sono pagati per insegnare e valutare la preparazione dello studente, non per esercitare uno squallido potere nel intimorire chi sta dall'altra parte del tavolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ti dico una sola cosa
una delle direttrici nota bigotta e persona zitella di 52 anni.....





  ha degli scatti di ira da paura a me e un altro ha dato in classe DEI DEFICIENTI
una volta a me che chiedevo SOLO il riconoscimento dei precedenti esami dell'altra laurea mi ha dato del PICCOLO BERLUSCONI

quando sono partito per il treno bianco per Lourdes mi disse MI INCHINO AL TUO SPIRITO UMANITARIO...in maniera irriverente....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si si lo capisco
> 
> * infatti se mi presentassi con kefia....maglia del Che non so cose del genere...*mi farebbero ridere e anche indignare....
> 
> ...


vedi questi sono "lussi" che solo i figli dei "baroni" si possono/potrebbero permettere


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ti dico una sola cosa
> una delle direttrici nota bigotta e persona zitella di 52 anni.....
> 
> 
> ...



e' una mezza "zoza"


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Io denuncerei questi abusi da parte della commissioni d'esame ... la scuola e' degli studenti, loro sono pagati per insegnare e valutare la preparazione dello studente, non per esercitare uno squallido potere nel intimorire chi sta dall'altra parte del tavolo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


di se e di ma son pieni i fossi si suol dire ..... la realtà è sempre stata un'altra ...... e tutti han sempre atteso che fosse qualcun altro a esporsi sperando di guadagnar sui frutti ..... ma pochi ci mettono su la faccia in prima persona a lamentarsi


----------



## ranatan (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ti dico una sola cosa
> una delle direttrici nota bigotta e persona zitella di 52 anni.....
> 
> 
> ...


Mamma mia ma che professori hai avuto?
Che sfortuna!
Nel mio corso di laurea queste cose sarebbero state inammissibili. I professori erano severi ma giusti.
Ricordo che una volta un Prof. preparatissimo e molto in gamba bocciò 15 studenti, uno di fila all'altro.
Faceva una domanda, sempre la stessa, alla quale nessuno di noi è stato in grado di rispondere. Alla fine, dopo il 15esimo bocciato (io!!) disse..."mamma mia che ignoranti...uno peggio dell'altro!" Mi sono sentita una merda...però aveva, purtroppo, ragione...


----------



## Minerva (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ti dico una sola cosa
> una delle direttrici nota bigotta e _*persona zitella di 52 anni.....*_
> 
> 
> ...


 e poi parli di pregiudizi


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> di se e di ma son pieni i fossi si suol dire ..... la realtà è sempre stata un'altra ...... e tutti han sempre atteso che fosse qualcun altro a esporsi sperando di guadagnar sui frutti ..... ma pochi ci mettono su la faccia in prima persona a lamentarsi



l'unione fa la forza, e tu lo sai


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> l'unione fa la forza, e tu lo sai


sisi, ma vedo che spesso quando si tratta di passare all'azione ....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> sisi, ma vedo che spesso quando si tratta di passare all'azione ....



anch'io ho le mie delusioni ... ma questo non vuol dire non spronare i giovani a battersi per i loro sogni/diritti


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi parli di pregiudizi



è zitella è un dato di fatto non è un pregiudizio

certo se si comporta cosi un motivo c'è e lo capisco...


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è zitella è un dato di fatto non è un pregiudizio
> 
> certo se si comporta cosi un motivo c'è e lo capisco...


NO Ale, e' un pregiudizio, pensaci bene  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  zitella non c'entra un ca-zzo, OK?


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> anch'io ho le mie delusioni ... ma questo non vuol dire non spronare i giovani a battersi per i loro sogni/diritti


mah ... io prima analizzerei quelli che sono i loro sogni e diritti, che mi pare che a volte non han ne capo ne coda


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> NO Ale, e' un pregiudizio, pensaci bene
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok allora scusate donna single di 52, povera donna


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mah ... io prima analizzerei quelli che sono i loro sogni e diritti, che mi pare che a volte non han ne capo ne coda


il fatto che regna un po la confusione sono con te ... ma con tutte ste incertezze del domani, e' dura per loro, molto dura.


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

ULTIMISSIMA DA URLO

la presidentessa, quella della cravatta, quella gran donna, ha detto ad un mio collega BRAVISSIMO!! che non può fare l'infermiere e sapete perché???


perchè BALBETTA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ma siamo pazzi?????????????

non so se ridere o piangere


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ok allora scusate donna single di 52, povera donna



Si dice "nubile" e non c'e' niente di ridicolo o da ridere  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  manchi di rispetto e sensibilita' verso gli altri in questo coso Ale.


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> il fatto che regna un po la confusione sono con te ... ma con tutte ste incertezze del domani, e' dura per loro, molto dura.


a me pare che le uniche incertezze son legate alla certezza che le cose son diverse da anni fa quando avevi il programma di vita prestabilito dalla consuetudine


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> è zitella è un dato di fatto non è un pregiudizio
> 
> certo se si comporta cosi un motivo c'è e lo capisco...


sei il primo pieno di pregiudizi e che giudica subito..poi ti lamenti


----------



## Grande82 (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ULTIMISSIMA DA URLO
> 
> la presidentessa, quella della cravatta, quella gran donna, ha detto ad un mio collega BRAVISSIMO!! che non può fare l'infermiere e sapete perché???
> 
> ...


 è indecente.
ma quello che non capisco è l'angoscia che tu o il tuo collega o altri legate a queste cose: la realtà è che loro possono ben pensare quel che gli pare, ma alla prova dei fatti tu e lui e ognuno sapete il vostro vero valore e pace!!
Io, come ranatan, ho incontrato gente in gamba e se c'erano prof con cui dovevi seguire tutto il corso per un voto più alto, bè, lo seguivo. Non mi facevo mettere i piedi in testa ma nemmeno facevo la bastiancontrario di principio! 
L'università è stata una bella esperienza, i prof erano mediamente competenti e giusti. Le mosche bianche c'erano in un senso e nell'altro.
Addirittura, pensa, il mio relatore sembrava adorarmi, si è speso, dopo la laurea, in complimenti e sorrisi e durante la tesi era sempre preciso, cortese e disponibile. Un collega e amico mi diceva invece di trovarlo l'esatto opposto e che il prof ce l'aveva con lui. Sapete com'è finita? Che quando si è laureato il prof glòi ha chiesto di collaborare con lui nel suo studio. A me no. Indi per cui.... forse a volte dipende dagli occhi con cui guardiamo.....


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ULTIMISSIMA DA URLO
> 
> la presidentessa, quella della cravatta, quella gran donna, ha detto ad un mio collega BRAVISSIMO!! che non può fare l'infermiere e sapete perché???
> 
> ...


bho..io sarò antipatica ma non ci credo


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> a me pare che le uniche incertezze son legate alla certezza che le cose son diverse da anni fa quando avevi il programma di vita prestabilito dalla consuetudine


In un modo o nell'altro io sono qua, nonostante e a dispetto di tanto e di tutto ed e' gia molto ... non che ne sia soddisfatta al massimo, ma ho tanto che tanti altri non hanno  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Posso chiederti quanti anni hai?


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> In un modo o nell'altro io sono qua, nonostante e a dispetto di tanto e di tutto ed e' gia molto ... non che ne sia soddisfatta al massimo, ma ho tanto che tanti altri non hanno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


buh, io invece son pure soddisfatta, cosa che a inizio anno non avrei detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





comunque 35  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   perchè?


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> buh, io invece son pure soddisfatta, cosa che a inizio anno non avrei detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sei una delle poche che non vorrebbe impiccare questo lurido stronzissimo anno...


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> buh, io invece son pure soddisfatta, cosa che a inizio anno non avrei detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cazzarola sei giovanissima ... pero' a volte sembri un po sfiduciata, alla tua eta' ricorda, puoi tutto


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei una delle poche che non vorrebbe impiccare questo lurido stronzissimo anno...

































veramente soprattutto sul lavoro ho avuto momentacci, ma infatti se ricordi avevo detto che volevo risolvere tutto prima del cambio, per iniziare bene il prossimo  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















  non che fosse filato tutto splendido


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si dice "nubile" e non c'e' niente di ridicolo o da ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...




sto parlando di lei che è una stronza, ridevo di lei o ma pare che qui ogni cosa è sotto i raggi x


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cazzarola sei giovanissima ... pero' a volte sembri un po sfiduciata, alla tua eta' ricorda, puoi tutto


mmmmmmmm  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ..... diciamo che molte cose che vedo non piacciono e dubito sul fatto che ci sia volontà e impegno per rimettere in ordine, visto che pare sia sempre colpa di qualcun altro  

	
	
		
		
	


	





per quel che riguarda strettamente la mia vita invece so che son io a costruirla, quindi quel che ho e quel che non ho dipende tutto da me, quindi posso sistemare quando voglio


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> sei il primo pieno di pregiudizi e che giudica subito..poi ti lamenti



ecco un'altra 

ok hai ragione te


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ecco un'altra
> 
> ok hai ragione te


ma certo
però siccome è quasi natale tieni due etti di ragione pure te


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> bho..io sarò antipatica ma non ci credo



si sei antipatica

ed è la pura e semplice verità.


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> si sei antipatica
> 
> ed è la pura e semplice verità.


non te la prendi niente niente te.....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

latriglia ha detto:


> mmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sono contenta per te e spero che tutto vada come TU voi, auguri  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  .


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma certo
> però siccome è quasi natale tieni due etti di ragione pure te



no no la do tutt a te!! non mi serve.


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> no no la do tutt a te!! non mi serve.


ti serve..credimi...


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non te la prendi niente niente te.....



ok non sei antipatica

sei stronza


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> sto parlando di lei che è una stronza, ridevo di lei o ma pare che qui ogni cosa è sotto i raggi x



Come non detto, fai te.


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti serve..credimi...



noooooooo la lascio a te che ci sai fare!


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Come non detto
> , fai te.



se uno dice zitella....pare che offenda il genere femminile, quando mi riferivo a lei!


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ok non sei antipatica
> 
> sei stronza





alesera ha detto:


> noooooooo la lascio a te che ci sai fare!


 
potresti imparare sai???
tutti brutti e cattivi eh???? povero calimero...


----------



## Old latriglia (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> sono contenta per te e spero che tutto vada come TU voi, auguri
> 
> 
> 
> ...


l'importante son sempre le basi e la serenità personale  

	
	
		
		
	


	




se ci son quelle tutto il resto si supera (fermo restando che meno grosse tormente si presentano, meglio è  

	
	
		
		
	


	
















   )

grazie


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> potresti imparare sai???
> tutti brutti e cattivi eh???? povero calimero...



se lo dici te che la penso così...fai pure 

	
	
		
		
	


	






intanto il mio amico gli stanno facendo problemi perchè balbetta....

P.S.
ti davo della stronza per gioco e sdrammatizzare ma pare non abbia effetto
con latriglia ha funzionato.....


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> se uno dice zitella....pare che offenda il genere femminile, quando mi riferivo a lei!


Continui  

	
	
		
		
	


	




   si dice: NUBILE ... infatti e' offensivo dare della zitella


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ....
> 
> P.S.
> ti davo della stronza per gioco e sdrammatizzare ma pare non abbia effetto
> con latriglia ha funzionato.....


ti davo  del coglione per sdrammatizzare anch'io


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Continui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah ok zit..ehm nubile


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ti davo  del coglione per sdrammatizzare anch'io



ok quando vuoi sdrammatizzare ci sono sempre eh è un piacere


----------



## brugola (25 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> ok quando vuoi sdrammatizzare ci sono sempre eh è un piacere


idem..


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Novembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Si dice "nubile" e non c'e' niente di ridicolo o da ridere
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Veramente non si dice nulla: il fatto che una persona sia sposata o no è irrilevante rispetto alla professione.
Di un uomo che si comporta male non ti preoccuperesti dello stato civile ...a meno che non fosse gay?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Novembre 2008)

*Ale*

Non avevo letto tutta la discussione.
Io capisco che se si pensa di avere ricevuto un voto inferiore a quanto si pensa di meritare ci si resta male, ma poi hai fatto un po' di confusione.
Quando ho fatto il mio concorso di stato (quanto ero giovane e carina!) avevo portato non solo la bbliografia, ma i libri su cui mi ero preparata (per permettere alla commissione di verificare la preparazione). 
C'erano ragazze assolutamente impreparate che poi da bocciate si lamentavano di aver subito domande assurde mentre la commissione era arrivata a chiedere esempi concreti perché non sapevano nulla di teoria.
Ho sentito famiglie intere lamentarsi perché erano state fatte domande sulla Costituzione (in programma!) a persone che non sapevano che l'Italia è una repubblica.
Ora io non voglio insinuare che forse hai avuto carenze di preparazione (non so nulla del tuo lavoro) non mi permetterei mai!
Ma credo che ogni volta che si viene valutati bisogna cogliere l'occasione per migliorarsi.
Affermare il diritto a essere se stessi a ogni costo mi fa sospettare che forse possono esserci stati altri problemi nel modo di porsi o nel linguaggio su cui è comunque opportuno riflettere.
Così come si studia il registro comunicativo nel parlare bisogna rispettarlo anche nel porsi e nell'abito.
Non credo che la valutazione da parte degli stessi studenti possa essere messa a confronto con quella degli esaminatori, non credo che abbiano la stessa esperienza e preparazione.

Poi sono solidale nel consolarti, ma anche nell'esortarti a continuare a prepararti e a porti sempre meglio.
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Old alesera (25 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non avevo letto tutta la discussione.
> Io capisco che se si pensa di avere ricevuto un voto inferiore a quanto si pensa di meritare ci si resta male, ma poi hai fatto un po' di confusione.
> Quando ho fatto il mio concorso di stato (quanto ero giovane e carina!) avevo portato non solo la bbliografia, ma i libri su cui mi ero preparata (per permettere alla commissione di verificare la preparazione).
> C'erano ragazze assolutamente impreparate che poi da bocciate si lamentavano di aver subito domande assurde mentre la commissione era arrivata a chiedere esempi concreti perché non sapevano nulla di teoria.
> ...




















  grazie


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Veramente non si dice nulla: il fatto che una persona sia *sposata o no è irrilevante rispetto alla professione*.
> Di un uomo che si comporta male non ti preoccuperesti dello stato civile ..*.a meno che non fosse gay?*


Sui documenti di identita' vi e' scritto nubile per donna che non e' sposata e celibe per l'uomo, se proprio Ale ci piene a specificare ... o non c'e' piu'?

Sono d'accordo sull'irrilevanza dello stato civile di un insegnato.

Donna, uomo o gay io li reputo "persone" indipendentemente dal sesso e tendenza.


----------



## Mari' (25 Novembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non avevo letto tutta la discussione.
> Io capisco che se si pensa di avere ricevuto un voto inferiore a quanto si pensa di meritare ci si resta male, ma poi hai fatto un po' di confusione.
> Quando ho fatto il mio concorso di stato *(quanto ero giovane e carina!)* avevo portato non solo la bbliografia, ma i libri su cui mi ero preparata (per permettere alla commissione di verificare la preparazione).
> C'erano ragazze assolutamente impreparate che poi da bocciate si lamentavano di aver subito domande assurde mentre la commissione era arrivata a chiedere esempi concreti perché non sapevano nulla di teoria.
> ...



Era importante questa precisazione  

	
	
		
		
	


	








   Persa sei di una vanita' "unica"


----------



## Old alesera (26 Novembre 2008)

comunque stiamo scrivendo una lettera per la loro poca trasparenza e scorrettezza....


la daremo a loro, al preside ecc ecc

almeno ne usciamo a testa alta

i compagni che firmeranno sono pochi ma noi ci teniamo alla dignità

devono pubblicare delle GRIGLIE DI VALUTAZIONE con tutti i voti degli esami e della tesi divisa voce per voce: biblografia, originalità ecc ecc
vediamo che succede.


----------



## Old alesera (27 Novembre 2008)

il 3 dicembre ho il colloquio con medici senza frontiere...vado in tuta?


----------



## Grande82 (27 Novembre 2008)

dato che il completo non era richiesto....


----------



## Old alesera (27 Novembre 2008)

gioco...comuqnue niente giacca e cravatta non stiamo a MedioBanca...normale pantalone e maglioncino..... 

	
	
		
		
	


	



​


----------



## MK (27 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> gioco...comuqnue niente giacca e cravatta non stiamo a MedioBanca...normale pantalone e maglioncino.....


Vai come ti senti, easy... Che se poi fanno menate pure loro


----------



## Old alesera (27 Novembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vai come ti senti, easy... Che se poi fanno menate pure loro



bè spero QUELLO sia il mio ambiente....

in un centro per malati terminali Antea ci sono degli infermieri con rasta e tatuaggi sono dei piccoli eroi, le famiglie li adorano, loro sono bravissimi....


ecco dove io voglio e posso lavorare

come diceva il CHE: Les honneurs ca m'emmerde....


----------



## MK (27 Novembre 2008)

alesera ha detto:


> bè spero QUELLO sia il mio ambiente....
> 
> in un centro per malati terminali Antea ci sono degli *infermieri con rasta e tatuaggi* sono dei piccoli eroi, le famiglie li adorano, loro sono bravissimi....
> 
> ...


----------

